# Fenstergröße definieren



## Alphator (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab da ein Problem...

vorab schonmal, ich habe mit der suchfunktion nur sachen mit jave(script) gefunden.

Also, ich will eine Homepage entwerfen, die egal bei welcher auflösung immer gleichgut aussieht. ich dachte mir das einfachste wäre, einfach ein fenster mit 800x600px in der mitte des bildschirms öffne.

(wer eine andere idee hat, um das problem mit der auflösung zu umgehn, nur her damit!!!)

problem java, ich arbeite an einem mac, bei dem kein java aktiviert ist, und das wird auch so bleiben, (firmen intern bedingt)
also müsste ich unbedingt eine lösung ohne java,flasch, etc. haben

danke schonmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## Christoph (6. Mai 2002)

> jave(script)


wann, dann *java*script

mmh, ohne Java-Unterstützung eine kompatible Website bauen ist wohl schwer. mmh, zu könntest per Jav*a*script die auflösung des users ermitteln und ihn dann auf bestimmte seiten weterleiten.


links:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/faq.htm#fenstergroesse
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/allgemein/stil.htm#bildschirm


----------



## Nuklearflo (6. Mai 2002)

Oder du plazierst dir eine Tabelle mit einer festen Breite von xxx
genau in der Mitte des Bildschirms. 
So mache ich das oft... 

Oben in die Zeile dann die Überschrift
links und rechts 'ne kleine Spalte mit Breite 100 oder so, da kann man dann 'ne Navi o.ä. reinstecken
und in die Mitte (=tabellenbreite - breite der äußeren Spalten) kommt dann der Inhalt...

So wird die Seite auf jedenfall und ohne JavaScript richtig angezeigt...


----------



## Alphator (6. Mai 2002)

*danke erstmal, aber*

nukearflo:
das mit der tabelle hab ich mir au schon mal überlegt,  ich hab einfach eine spalte eine zeile genommen, größe 800 x 600 und zentriert, entweder ich bin doof oder . ..  in der breite is die zentriert, aber in der höhe hängt sie am oberen bildschirmrand

was mach ich falsch?????


nehm gerne weitere tips an, trotzdem danke schonmal für die schnelle  hilfe



cu

tux4k


----------



## Nuklearflo (6. Mai 2002)

Hmm... gute Frage...

Also, wenn in der Tabelle nur ein paar Grafiken sein sollen, ist das simpel, aber wenn eine komplette Site aus einer Tabelle bestehen soll...?!?

Also, ich würde eine Tablle erstellen
mit Höhe und Breite=100% (= ganzer Bildschrim), dann zentrieren und in dieser Tabelle Zeilen und Spalten definieren, die nicht über eine bestimmte Größe heraus gehen...

Hmmm, ist jetzt nur ein Ansatz, funzen tut das so nicht, aber vielleicht kann man was draus machen.

Werde mich dem Problem gleich mal zuwenden und ein bisschen rumtüfteln.


----------



## SteKo (6. Mai 2002)

machs doch einfach so dann ist die tabelle komplett zentriert:


```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle"> 
      <table width="800" border="1" height="600">
        <tr> 
          <td>
          blabla
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

MfG
SteKo


----------

